# help me!  Tillaux fx



## Shrina (Sep 29, 2011)

What is the definitive icd 9 code for tillaux fx?  Is it considered to be malleolus or tibial shaft or is it ankle nos?

I come across this about every week.


----------



## RonMcK3 (Sep 29, 2011)

Shrina,

I find no reference to tillaux in my Taber's or the Index to ICD-9. Using Dogpile (metasearch engine), I find that it is an eponym describing an avulsion fracture in which "[t]he anterior tibio fibular ligament avulses piece of epiphysis resulting in a Salter-Harris type-III fracture of the anterolateral portion of the distal tibia." 
(http://www.rcsed.ac.uk/fellows/lvanrensburg/classification/paediatric/p ankle/tillaux.htm)

So, I would use Fx of the tibia, distal end, 824.8 (closed) or 824.9 (open).


Thanks,


----------

